# Some projects from my ''scrap''



## Daren (Nov 9, 2011)

Not mine, my dad's, he is a box maker. I will post some of my work, as well as some more of his later.
Cherry and walnut:






.





Osage orange and walnut:
.





.





.





Osage orange and walnut:
.





.





.





''Mini dresser'' jewelry box with a corian top and mirror: 
.





.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2011)

I like them all. But the second one - I don't know what that design might be called - but I really like the feeling of openness to it. The way the frame is visible and the drawer sides act as the pseudo-sides. 



.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## chippin-in (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Great job

Robert


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 5, 2012)

Daren , Great looking projects. If you need a place to store a truchload or so of those scraps I might be able to make room for a small fee --say 1/2.
Dave


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 7, 2012)

Your father does some really nice work. I love it when you post pictures of his projects and I dont think there has been one that I didn't like. I especially like the miniature dresser in this set. Very nice stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2012)

Darren, Sorry to be the one who has to break the news to you but only a guy with a sawmill would call that wood scrap!!!!!:dash2:


----------



## CodyS (Feb 8, 2012)

VERY nice work! scrap? SCRAP?? I don't see any  thanks for sharing


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2012)

I especially like the top one, kinda looks like a mini tool box. Thanx for showing us his work. If I remember right he did a cabinet in elm once that was kinda mission or arts and crafts style, it showed the beauty of elm really well. Do you still have the photos?


----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... he did a cabinet in elm... Do you still have the photos?



I found one. I had forgot about that bookcase.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2012)

That's it daren, what a beautiful piece. Thanks for looking for it, you knew exactly what I was refering to


----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)

He makes a lot of stuff from my wood, not just my ''scraps''. The 24'' wide single slab on this table top was not scrap, he sometimes gets into my ''stash'' as well. I wish I could find bigger pictures, pretty maple made into a nice table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2012)

He did that slab justice daren! what awesome figure You are a fortunate man daren, to have a father that shares your passion for wood. Both of my parents are gone and I sometimes wish I had a family member to get into my stash! I really like his work.


----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)

OH, that reminds me of another ''scrap'' piece. Some of you might have seen this before.
He was by one day and I was milling a curly maple crotch. (already milled the butt log, it was gorgeous !) I knew the crotch was shot, rotten and the carpenter ants had just tore it up, hollow. I tried to salvage what I could for smaller pieces, maybe pistol grips/turning stock/whatever...but I was disappointed still. I wanted to mill table top slabs, you know nice crotch feather in a curly maple slab kinda thing.

Cussing the rot/ants and showing my discouragement dad took a piece I had thrown off to the side as junk and said "Hey there ain't nothing wrong with this piece, it just has more character than some woodworkers know what to do with" and "Why, if this was mine I would just make a simple metal base, throw a glass top on it and presto a table"...I said "It's yours" 

So that is what he did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 8, 2012)

Now ther is a man that knows how to work with wood that has more characture than normal.
Dave


----------



## lizardlady (Feb 11, 2012)

Great projects! Great scrap!
""Why, if this was mine I would just make a simple metal base, throw a glass top on it and presto a table"...I said "It's yours""

Lol, that's how I feel about that FBE Kevin keeps posting. If I could afford the shipping on one of those flitches, I would make a coordinated frame for it, throw some glass on & just hang it on my wall!!!! I never even knew there was such a thing until I came to this board.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Just experimenting.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just experimenting.


Seeing how far back in time the delorian will take ya?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Seeing how far back in time the delorian will take ya?


I have no idea how that got there? Funny, gotta be careful pushing those buttons I guess. Must have been when I was learning hoe to move threads and sent that one to space.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> He did that slab justice daren! what awesome figure You are a fortunate man daren, to have a father that shares your passion for wood. Both of my parents are gone and I sometimes wish I had a family member to get into my stash! I really like his work.


I have a father that is a pretty good woodworker himself but WOW! My dad has been bit by the violin making bug and hardly makes much else anymore. My dad sticks to more time tested designs I like the way yours takes chances!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2014)

Daren - Your father is a talented man. Those are awesome pieces. Thanks for sharing. There is some serious shop time represented in those photos!


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 20, 2014)

Where's Daren been? He needs to post more of the stuff he's doing. Always neat stuff coming out of his shop. Gary


----------



## Patrude (Feb 20, 2014)

Stunning; top shelf skill demonstrated right there. Just awsome


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2014)

wow man your father is one talented woodworker. that bookcase is outstanding!


----------



## RayBell (Apr 23, 2014)

You after is a true craftsman. These are all beautiful.


----------



## RayBell (Apr 23, 2014)

Oops, *father*, sorry, fat finger syndrome.


----------

